# Redlands riding info



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be traveling to Redlands to visit a friend and to watch the cycling classic race. While there I'd like to do some riding on my own. I've been to the town before several times and really like the community, but I've never looked at it with the cyclists' eye. If anyone can make suggestions on where to ride I would greatly appreciate it. Favorite routes? Roads to avoid? 
Thanks in advance for the help everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I liked to ride Sand Canyon to San Timatao Canyon road loop. You can even continue out past Cherry Valley and back again. If you like to climb, the back way up to Big Bear is nice too. Lots of places to ride in Redlands stop by the LBS and they'll be happy to guide you too.

hclignett


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Check out these folks http://www.rwbtc.org/ They have some route info and a message board.


----------



## parpraks (Jan 4, 2006)

*Sunset Loop*

Is the most popular in town. You can do it once and branch off or make it into a couple of loops pretty easily. There are also some killer hills near it, like the Redlands Classic TT, you can add if you are interested in doing so. 

Water Bottle Tranist company has most listed. One to be careful on is Greenspot loop. 


RL


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah I like the sunset loop. I think there's a couple of really good climbs too! One is where there building the new homes. I don't live there anymore but when I did I always went to Redlands to ride.

hclignett


----------

